# Looking for input on a Plow for 2021 Wrangler



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been away from the forums for a while, I ordered a new Wrangler for light plowing and Im having trouble finding anything other than a resi plow for it. I see videos with Boss HTX v plows mounted but Boss doesn't show that as an option for the 2021 and from what i can tell the mount for the homeowner plow is different than the rest. I have checked Meyer, Boss, Western, Fisher and Snow Way but they all only show the same HO plow. 
Has anyone here found a way to mount anything other than a homeowner plow on their JL Wrangler? I have to make a decision and get something ordered pretty quick, All of the local dealer are telling me 2-3 weeks to get any plow. If it matters I ordered a 2 door, V6 6 speed.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What is the weight rating for the front axle?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

show-n-go said:


> I've been away from the forums for a while, I ordered a new Wrangler for light plowing and Im having trouble finding anything other than a resi plow for it. I see videos with Boss HTX v plows mounted but Boss doesn't show that as an option for the 2021 and from what i can tell the mount for the homeowner plow is different than the rest.


The JL has a lower capacity on the front end than the JK. The HTX V is the heaviest of the light duty plows. Certain models of the wrangler, such as the Rubicon, 2dr with 2850lb axle do have the HTX V as an option but the rest don't seem to.

The mount is the same for all HTX plows. The only difference is whether or not the weight of the plow falls into what is recommended for your particular vehicle.

Edit: as @Hydromaster asked above, the front axle will be your determining factor.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Product Selector | BOSS Snowplow







www.bossplow.com


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

show-n-go said:


> I've been away from the forums for a while, I ordered a new Wrangler for light plowing and Im having trouble finding anything other than a resi plow for it. I see videos with Boss HTX v plows mounted but Boss doesn't show that as an option for the 2021 and from what i can tell the mount for the homeowner plow is different than the rest. I have checked Meyer, Boss, Western, Fisher and Snow Way but they all only show the same HO plow.
> Has anyone here found a way to mount anything other than a homeowner plow on their JL Wrangler? I have to make a decision and get something ordered pretty quick, All of the local dealer are telling me 2-3 weeks to get any plow. If it matters I ordered a 2 door, V6 6 speed.


I looked at Sno-Way. The clear one, which I always thought was pretty cool, especially with down pressure. 22 Series 7'6"


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The JL stands for Jeep Light weight. They lightened up the Jeeps. The last year you could put a descent plow on a Jeep was the 2018 JK Boss HTX and fisher has a V plow to fit it.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> What is the weight rating for the front axle?


I don't remember off hand. They only come one way, Rubicon and sport/other from Jeep. I was hoping there was a mount that could be made to work since it will never leave our parking lot.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I figured out that it needs to be a Rubicon with 2850 FGAWR to get the HTX V. For some reason the first time I used the Boss site it didn't give me that option. I need a Ruby instead of the Willy's that i ordered. Thank you guys Im looking forward to jumping back into the forum this year.


----------

